# Craftsman snow blower won't fire. What'd I miss?



## chives3300 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi All, 

Looking for your help. Recently purchased a used 24" Craftsman, Model # 247.881731. 
After tearing it apart I found rust in the carb & gas tank. Cleaned the rust out of both, cleaned the carb, replaced the oil and spark plug. 

Unfortunately, I have had no success in getting it to fire up. 

I've since replaced the carburetor, drained the gas tank & filled it with trufuel 4 cycle gas. 

Still no luck. 

Any suggestions on what else I might be missing to get it to start up? 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

chives3300 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for your help. Recently purchased a used 24" Craftsman, Model # 247.881731.
> After tearing it apart I found rust in the carb & gas tank. Cleaned the rust out of both, cleaned the carb, replaced the oil and spark plug.
> ...


Do you have spark?


----------



## chives3300 (Dec 9, 2020)

whimsey29 said:


> Do you have spark?


I checked before I tore everything apart the first time and I did - I will recheck though and report back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if you have spark, do you have fuel delivery to carb?


----------



## chives3300 (Dec 9, 2020)

Reporting back -

@whimsey29 thanks for the suggestion. potential spark problem. Pulled the plug and grounded it and wasn't seeing any spark when cranking over. Will try to replace the ignition coil and let you know how it goes.

@orangputeh yes for sure have fuel delivery to carb. When I removed the back cover gas poured out from obviously trying to crank over far too long


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chives3300 said:


> Reporting back -
> 
> @whimsey29 thanks for the suggestion. potential spark problem. Pulled the plug and grounded it and wasn't seeing any spark when cranking over. Will try to replace the ignition coil and let you know how it goes.
> 
> @orangputeh yes for sure have fuel delivery to carb. When I removed the back cover gas poured out from obviously trying to crank over far too long


would try a new plug first .


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

chives3300 said:


> Reporting back -
> 
> @whimsey29 thanks for the suggestion. potential spark problem. Pulled the plug and grounded it and wasn't seeing any spark when cranking over. Will try to replace the ignition coil and let you know how it goes.
> 
> @orangputeh yes for sure have fuel delivery to carb. When I removed the back cover gas poured out from obviously trying to crank over far too long


There should be 2 wires under the metal shield that covers the carb.....one going to the off/on key/switch.....the other going to the throttle control......if either of these wires is grounding out the coil.....no spark.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yep. He might have forgot to insert the key.

If you get spark, spray starting fluid into the spark plug hole and intake. If it starts up for a second, then replace the carb. Most people can't clean it right.


----------



## chives3300 (Dec 9, 2020)

Think it had to be something with the ignition coil... ended up ordering a new coil weeks ago when i bought the snow blower since the plastic inside the original coil was cracked. Didn't replace it initially as I was planning to do it next year. 

Replaced it and it fired up on the first pull. So guessing either it was bad (will measure resistance later) or the air gap was off. 

Revs were searching for a bit... saw some white smoke that went away after a bit but I think we are officially in business! Thank you all! 

Will confirm once more tonight that it wasn't a fluke. 

Thanks again.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

deleted


----------

